# The health benefits of phytochemicals



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The health benefits of phytochemicals (NaturalNews) Phytonutrients, the chemicals that help plants defend against environmental challenges, such as damage from pests or ultraviolet light, appear to provide humans with protection as well. Mounting research shows their effectiveness in preventing and treating a range of conditions including everything from cancer and heart disease to diabetes and [...]

*Read More...*


----------

